# Cheap large road bike.



## jifdave (18 Mar 2012)

Hi I'm looking for a road bike. Don't want to spend over £250

I'm 6'8 so need at least a 25" frame. 

Anyone got anything?


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Mar 2012)

Welcome to CC 
I wish you the best of luck with your search, but IME larger framed bikes tend to hold their value. I'm 'only' 6'5" but I've never had any joy finding a used bike, (granted my searches are not exhaustive). Although I did acquire an old 25" Peugeot frame a while ago, but then I ended up spending a small fortune to restore it.
I think an 80's road bike would be the most likely option, but there is a large market for such things nowadays.
As I say I wish you the best of luck


----------



## jay clock (18 Mar 2012)

I have a friend who is about 6'10". He had one made a long time ago. The problem is that although the frame is ok, the wheels and all the peripherals are a bit out of proportion


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2012)

thats big sure somebody out there will have one


----------



## curzons246 (31 Mar 2012)

jifdave said:


> Hi I'm looking for a road bike. Don't want to spend over £250
> 
> I'm 6'8 so need at least a 25" frame.
> 
> Anyone got anything?


 


I've got a 1975 Carlton Continental with a 25 1/2 frame £175 ( situated Derby DE65)



Frame and fork set - Carlton Continental 25 1/2 frame Truwell tubing? (Wrap around seat stays and TI sticker on Seat down tube)
Mauve polychromatic with chrome on fork lowers. Paint and decals original but with rust pitting. 73 stamped on head tube.
Headset -Bikehut quill stem converter & ahead bar o/s specialised bars ( very comfy )
Bar tape - black sued 
Brake levers 
MAFAC Course 419 / 429, Competition 
Callipers - Mafac 2000 M0A (Later version ) centre pull.
Cables no marks
Shifters Shimano 600 SL - 6200EX Arabesque
Front mech Shimano 600 FD - 6200 600EX Arabesque 73cm cable inner 9cm outer
Rear mech Shimano 600 RD - 6200 600EX Arabesque short cage
Freewheel - 5 speed Maillard 14, 28
Cranks - Shimano 600 FC- 6200 600EX Arabesque
Chain rings Shimano w cut 52T and 42T plus 38T Stronglight granny ring
Bottom Bracket Shimano
Pedals SR 
Ridida 700cRims 
QRS on front 
Saddle Sella Italia Anton??
Seat post fluted alloy SR Laprade
Seat post binder Carlton Nut and bolt

Been a great winter trainer but now it's time for my summer bike


----------



## MarkF (31 Mar 2012)

Yes, good luck! I've had to pay well over the odds to buy a bike for my cousin (6'6"). Ebay makes these "unpopular" sizes very popular indeed.


----------



## ohnovino (31 Mar 2012)

I'm also 6'8", and cheap road bikes our size are few and far between. I've had an eBay search saved for ages and the only bikes that come up immediately get loads of bids, so there's never any real bargains to be had.

Your best bet might be a entry-level Giant Defy. Their XL is marketed as only 58.5cm, but that's because of the way it's measured and its sloping top-tube; in reality it's a far bigger bike than it sounds. It's possible you could get one that's a couple of years old for the money you're offering.


----------



## jifdave (11 May 2012)

Thanks for the info. 

I decided to change the crank and put road slicks on my giant Yukon mtb. Did one ride and decided I do want a road bike. 

Ideally I'd like something quite modern. Cycle king do an ammaco xrs200 but I've heard they are useless. Any advice?


----------



## RoadieT (11 May 2012)

I am 6'6" and ride the bike in my avatar, tis a 61cm (24 inches). I now have a new bike so will be selling/breaking this one if you are interested, I can do you a deal on a combination of parts, let me know if you are interested.


----------



## jifdave (12 May 2012)

What bike is it mate? Pm some details and prices.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2012)

Decathlon's Triban 3 goes up to 25" (ish) for £299, new

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-id_8167038.html#


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Jun 2012)

I'm thinking of selling my Ribble if you're still after a decent road bike.

It's a 62cm frame but it is a fair bit over your budget.

Then again it'd be the only bike you needed to buy for many years. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## jifdave (9 Jun 2012)

Bought the triban 3 mate. Loving it. 

My speed average is now apathy 16mph over 20 miles. 

Doing 60 miles tomorrow so should be a good test.


----------

